# Loose steering problems...



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I have a 1990 Sentra with 107k miles and is developing some major looseness in the frontend. Here are most of the symptoms:

1. I have about 45-60 degrees of play in the steering wheel movement. 
2. There is this odd feeling transmitted through the steering wheel like something is really worn in the steering system. This is especially felt in gravel or on roads that are constantly uneven.
3. I had a ball joint replaced on one side last summer and the mechanic said the other side was fine so I have a feeling that it is something else. 

Is there anything else in the front suspension of these cars that commonly causes these problems? 

Thanks.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

man this is quite wierd. You got the same name as me, the same type of car, you got Thule Kayak rack (i got mine the other day) and your car is stock, mine is close, i have a few mods. Plus you got the same problme as me.

I drove back froma kayaking trip in Edmonton and I noticed that i had a hella lot of steering play. Also on the return trip the steering wheel was really, really off center! I checked tires, and suspension hight and stuff and it was pretty even on both sides. Anyone know whats up with this?!









go thule!!!

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Both of you should get an alignment. Worn/bent tierods could also be a problem.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

thing is i just had one recently, and aside from a little drifting, i havent done anything that could really throw the car out of alignment. My tie rods are in pretty good shape.

-Nick


----------



## ryco n12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd look at the steering rack.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i though that too, but i just had it replaced after the dropped the last one out of the car. The one in there is like 6 months old!

-Nick


----------



## ryco n12 (Jun 11, 2002)

How 'bout bushings - steering rack, tie-rod ends, & control arms


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

good idea, ill check those out this weekend.

-Nick


----------

